# Outdoor Hydroponics - No Roof



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Looking at setting up a hydroponics rig outdoors and wondering about rain. This would not be in a greenhouse, just in the open. Anyone done this and what did you have to deal with?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

weaselfire said:


> Looking at setting up a hydroponics rig outdoors and wondering about rain. This would not be in a greenhouse, just in the open. Anyone done this and what did you have to deal with?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


Two ways to go: completely enclosed water system -- no problem with rain-- vs Kratky method-- rain is a problem and one reason this method usually isn't used outdoors
https://www.maximumyield.com/starting-an-outdoor-hydroponic-garden/2/1338
http://www.nosoilsolutions.com/kratky-method-hydroponic-gardening/


----------



## liddledoggie (Feb 6, 2007)

I used the dutch bucket system for tomatos even with a late start I was very impressed. I did it the way a guy on youtube called gotohydroponics used


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I did aquaponics in plastic trash can with minnows I caught. Floating styrofoam with holes cut in for plants. Fish fertilized the plants. Mostly used for cuttings/clones to get roots growing then planted in dirt. Rain didn't matter. Worked well.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I've had my hydro units outdoors here in Iowa every year. When it rains, it fills up the 30 gallon basins for me - if I know a storm is coming I let them get low. If they overflow some, cool, the system is flushed for me. I go cheap and just use Miracle Gro in them for fertilizer. Works great. I don't even bother to measure, I just kinda know how much to add after years of using them. 

I have two big twin-basin ebb and flow units that I have running constantly. I grow mesclun, basil and herbs in them ( a 3rd unit isn't set up this year). My Dutch busket system has celery, green onions, and herbs in it. Celery loves water and grows like a weed in the expanded clay pellets. I had another small ebb and flow unit that I used to run contantly, more like a stream, for watercress.

My heirloom tomato plants grow so huge they wouldn't work in the Dutch bucket unit. I might plant some melons in one bucket that the garlic chive seeds didn't come up in.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

a mosquito net canopy may be an option, and they're inexpensive.

rain would hit the net and roll down it not effecting the hydroponics set up itself.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

iowai.ez????
One of rhe things I want to grow is celery, and I plan to grow cukes as well. I have lettuce ready to start. 

How do you start your celery? What kind of cups do you use for celery? My plan now is to start some celery from a grocery-store celery stump, simply allowing it to root and re-grow. 

I can see that this would be a fine effort for old people with a greenhouse, but usable for about 8 months per year here.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Several years ago, I had a hydroponic set up outside for vegetables. I didn't do anything to keep the rain off. If the solution got flushed away, I just put in more water and some more fertilizer. Easy, peasy!


----------



## Kzanuriel (4 mo ago)

Special hydroponic installations are used to grow plants on outdoor hydroponics. These are very similar to the usual systems that are used indoors, but they have their particularities. To install a hydroponic system in the garden, you have to choose a sunny place that’s also protected from the wind. The rest depends on the type of plant and selected substrate. I had to fill up the garage with all kinds of tools required to keep the system in working condition. Thanks to a canopy I ordered from carportaustralia.com.au, I managed to vacate the garage and had a safe alternative to store the car.


----------

